# Xsolution Xhome KNX / EIB / SPS Visualisierung



## Webmaster (22 Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte hier in diesem Beitrag die Xsolution Xhome KNX / EIB / SPS Visualisierung vorstellen.

www.Xsolution.de







Die Xsolution Xhome Visualisierung ist eine innovative und kostengünstige Software zur Visualisierung intelligenter Gebäude.

Die Xhome Visualisierung kann Plattformunabhängig installiert werden (auch NAS).  

Als Grundlage gibt es den Xsolution Xhome-Server. Der Xhome-Server kommuniziert über ein KNX IP Interface/Router mit dem KNX Netzwerk und über Modbus TCP mit einer Wago SPS oder einem beliebigen Modbusgerät. Es kann auch KNX und Modbus kombiniert werden. 
Anschließend können alle Geräte im KNX Bus oder der Wago SPS gesteuert werden. Für andere Geräte gibt es weitere Schnittstellen.

Alle Clients verbinden sich über das Netzwerk (Intranet oder Internet) zum Xhome-Server und können diesen auslesen oder bedienen. Bei Xhome gibt es keine Weboberfläche. Xhome kann ausschließlich über Client oder Schnittstellen bedient werden. Es gibt Clients für Mac, Windows ,iPhone ,iPad , iPod und Android.

Auf dem Xhome-Server können viele Funktionen eingerichtet werden. Funktionen wie Logik, Zeitschaltuhren oder Eventmanegement. 

Für Xhome sind keine Programmierkenntnisse erforderlich. Xhome arbeitet ohne Skriptsprachen in der Oberfläche. Bei Xhome gibt es in der Logik fertige Bausteine die per Darg and Drop verbunden werden. Alle Funktionen können sofort während der Inbetriebnahme getestet werden. Eine Office Konfiguration ist ebenfalls möglich. Hier kann das Xhome Projekt im Büro vorbereitet werden und anschließend beim Kunden importiert werden.

In den Clients können Hintergrundbilder hinterlegt werden. Die Icons werden per Drag and Drop auf dem Hintergund platziert. Für jedes Gerät können eigene Icons hinterlegt werden. Das Hintergrundbild ist jedoch kein muss. Es können auch nur Listen auf der Client Oberfläche dargestellt werden.

In den Clients können beliebig viele Seiten eingerichtet werden. 

Die Lizenzierung bei Xhome erfolgt nacht Anzahl der Datenpunkte und Gateways (KNX, Modbus). Es entstehen somit keine laufenden Lizenzgebühren oder Updatekosten. Die Anzahl der Clients ist immer unbegrenzt. Die Lizenz kann jederzeit erweitert werden.

Innerhalb kürzester Zeit kann mit Xhome die Visualisierung erstellt werden.

Die Oberfläche der Clients ist bereits vordefiniert, somit benötigen Sie lediglich die Hintergrundbilder und bei bedarf eigene Symbole. 

Eigene Szenen und Zeitschaltuhren können direkt über den Client erstellt werden. Diese können jederzeit angepasst werden. Auch dies erfolgt per drag and Drop.

Im Xhome Client können bis zu 16 IP Kameras auf einer Seite dargestellt werden.

Xhome bietet auch einige Möglichkeiten Multimedia Geräte zu implementieren.



Vorteile von Xhome:

•           Direkter persönlicher Support
•           Support per TeamViewer, direkt auf ihrem Rechner
•           Xhome wird permanent weiterentwickelt
•           Xhome ist Hersteller unabhängig
•           Innovative Wünsche und Verbesserungsvorschläge werden bei der Entwicklung berücksichtigt bzw. umgesetzt
•           Echte Server Instanz für Logik und Zeitfunktionen
•           Umfangreiche Logik Funktionen direkt im Xhome-Server
•           Stromkosten können mittels Zählerstände berechnet werden, anschließend können diese auf einem Schalterdisplay dargestellt werden
•           Mit allen Messwerten kann in der Logik gerechnet werden
•           Leicht einstellbare Zeitschaltuhren
•           Leicht einstellbare Szenen
•           Szenen können durch externe Taster angesteuert werden
•           Jeder Client ist individuell gestaltbar
•           Einfaches anlegen von Datenpunkten durch EIB und Wago Import (Symbolik oder  ETS.esf Datei)
•           Einfaches gestalten der Oberfläche durch Drag an Drop
•           KNX Schnittstellen können im Netzwerk gesucht werden
•           iPhone Client benötigt nur die IP Adresse des Server und muss nicht konfiguriert werden
•           Neu erstellte Datenpunkte können sofort per iPhone getestet werden
•           Itunes Steuerung
•           Dreambox Steuerung
•           Sonos Player Steuerung
•           Für den Server ist keine extra Hardware erforderlich, es kann ein bestehender Rechner verwendet werden (auch VM)
•           Konfiguration von Client kann für iPad und Xoom kopiert werden.
•           Geringer Zeitaufwand bei der Konfiguration der Oberfläche
•           IP Domkameras können über TCP gesteuert werden
•           Wago To-Pass Schnittstelle
•           Online Wettervorhersage ist integriert
•           Wettervorhersage kann auf ein Modusgerät übertragen und in der Logik verwendet werden
•           Messwerte können nahezu unbegrenzt gespeichert werden
•           Messwerte können aus einer MySql Datenbank ausgewertet und im Exel Format zeitgesteuert exportiert werden
•           Keine zusätzliche Hardware für Email und SMS Versand
•           Kamerabilder können direkt per Email versendet werden
•           Apple Push Notifications können an iPhones versendet werden
•           Kameralivebilder können an iPhone und iPad dargestellt werden
•           Jedem Client können Datenpunkte zugeordnet werden
•           Eventmanegement – Aktionen können auf ein Event ausgelöst werden
•           Kundenwünsche können in kurzer Zeit in Updates eingebracht werden
•           Autostart des Server nach einem Stromausfall
•           Kostenlose online Updates
•           Datenbank wird bei jedem Update automatisch aktualisiert
•           Konfigurationsmenü des Clients kann Pin geschützt werden
•           Zugriffsrechte für Datenpunkte können individuell eingestellt werden
•           Eigene Hintergrundbilder und Ions können im PC-Client eingestellt werden
•           Bis zu 5 Datenpunkte ist Xhome kostenlos
•           Zeitschaltuhren und Logikfunktion können ohne Lizenzierung verwendet werden
•           Stromverbrauch der Geräte kann virtuell berechnet werden
•           Integrierter Betriebbsstundenzähler
•           Modbusregister können Bitweise angesteuert und ausgelesen werden
•           PHP Schnittstelle – der Xhome Server kann durch PHP angesteuert werden
•           Mobotix Keypad Schnittstelle
•           Passwortschutz für Client Konfiguration
•           Passwortschutz für einzelne Datenpunkte
•           Der Xhome-Server kann auf einem NAS oder einem Linux Root-Server betrieben werden
•           Logitech Squeezebox Schnittstelle
•           Russound Schnittstelle
•           Schnittstelle für serielle Multimedia Geräte
•           Udp Multimedia Schnittstelle
•           Xhome-Server kann auf NAS installiert werden
•           Enttec DMX USB Pro Schnittstelle
•           Voip ist für Mac OS X verfügbar.
•           uvm.


Unterstützte Schnittstellen: 
EIB/KNX:
·      ABB - IPR/S 2.1
·      ABB - IPS/S 2.1
·      Berker - 75010016
·      Controltronic - IPR.1.1.1
·      Eibmarkt - 1a EIB KNX IP Schnittstelle PoE
·      Elsner - PS640-IP
·      Gira - IP Router 103000
·      Gira - 216700
·      Gira - 216800
·      Hager - TH210
·      Ipas - ComBridge MCG
·      Jung - IPS 100 REG
·      Jung - IPR 100 REG
·      MDT SCN-IP000.01
·      Merten - KNX/IP Router REG-K 680329
·      Siemens - N148/21
·      Siemens - N148/22
·      Siemens - N146/02
·      Siemens - N350e
·      Weinzierl - KNX IP Router 730
·      Weinzierl - KNX IP Baos 750
·      Weinzierl - KNX IP Interface 770
·      Weinzierl - KNX IP Baos 771
·      Weinzierl - KNX IP Baos 772
·      Wieland - GESIS KNX IP-R
·      und alle weiteren, welche "Tunneling" unterstützen


Wago SPS:  
·      750-841
·      750-842
·      750-849 (KNX Controller)
·      750-871
·      750-873
·      750-880
·      750-881
·      750-882
·      alle Modbus Geräte, welche Modbus TCP unterstützenwww.Xsolution.de




















www.Xsolution.de


----------

